# critique my flyer



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

its attached


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

looks nice, just my opinion but i dont like putting prices on my advertisments, but looks nice


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

just noticed it says "we run all newer ford superduty trucks"
it should say "we run 2004 and newer ford superduty trucks"


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

Show Blowing???????? Looks good


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Put your name on there, not just the name of the company. People like to know who they're calling.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

tyler.premier;1095168 said:


> Show Blowing???????? Looks good


a good majority of the driveways around here have to be done with a snowblower. i did one a couple years ago the truck had to be at the perfect angle and you had to scrape the plow off the retaining wall to get around the corner between two houses. it was a pain in the ass.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

JohnRoscoe;1095205 said:


> Put your name on there, not just the name of the company. People like to know who they're calling.


thats the office phone chances are i am not going to be the one answering it


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

You can do whatever you want but i would never salt/sand for free, even during a promotion. Salt cost money and the salters and the trucks that we run cost alot of money. If i were you, i'd look into something else like free walkway/steps shoveling for a limited time with new contract signing to lure customers. You should promote a free service thats costing you the least amount of money especially if your building up your clientel. You don't know these people and you don't know how much business they're gonna give you. If you want to pay out of pocket to provide a service for someone, give it to your best customers that you already have that use you for lots of different services throughout the year and keep them happy. All that the walkway shoveling is gonna cost you is time. Someone already mentioned that you had to change the word "show" to snow, and also take out the part about new superdutys. Nobody cares what year truck your in. I'm sure they'ed rather hire someone with a **** truck that does a great job and runs a solid business than the guy that pulls up in a '011 6.7 and does a **** job 'when' he finally shows up. Customers care about the job you do and your reliability and not how many new trucks you have driving around town. JMO Good luck


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i pay $20 to fill my sander with salt/sand mix the guy i go to runs it out of his backyard and doesnt have a scale. the place i used to go to cost me $45 to fill up if i do free walkways than i have to pay my employee his hourly rate to shovel the walkways for free. If it was me shoveling that would work out but i think i would spend more paying him than i would just laying down some sand/salt Most of the bussinesses around here will not hire anyone with a truck that is older than a 2000


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I would fix the spelling errors. You should put your name in. And never sand for free.Just my 2 cents. Looks good though.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

a little boring for my taste.....
what makes you stand out from others?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

richsoucie;1095373 said:


> i pay $20 to fill my sander with salt/sand mix the guy i go to runs it out of his backyard and doesnt have a scale. the place i used to go to cost me $45 to fill up if i do free walkways than i have to pay my employee his hourly rate to shovel the walkways for free. If it was me shoveling that would work out but i think i would spend more paying him than i would just laying down some sand/salt Most of the bussinesses around here will not hire anyone with a truck that is older than a 2000


I see what your saying about the sanding and i guess in your case that would work out for you but everyones overhead is different. We usually go through about 12-20 ton of salt a storm and for the amount i spend in salt, me personally would never turn my salters on for free. JMO, as for the rest of the flyer I would put your name on it as well. I still don't think you should have on the flyer about the trucks, i know it doesn't seem like a big deal but your adding useless info that the customer isn't gonna think all that much of. They're gonna know that you have a decent reliable trucks when you pull up and give them that first impression when you do your estimate. Its very doubtful that they wouldn't hire you because you have a '99 superduty vs a '04. Even '04-'07's are considered old these days.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

To much stuff on there nobody wants to read that much, you have between 2-3 seconds to get a customers attention.

Customers don't care what kind of trucks you have so get rid of that, service area doesn't matter if they got a flyer obviously they are inside the service area, again obviously you are accepting new customers if your sending out fliers so you don't need to include that, move your company name/logo to the bottom of the page because unless your an instantly recognizable name the customers won't care, competitive rates thing can go (obvious). Leave the fully insured thing on though.

Ok, so for the headline you need to capture your customers attention, you can do this with a feature, advantage, or benefit. Benefits are the most successful so putting your free sanding offer bold at the top would work, also all the other discounts should stay on and increase the text size of the discount for mentioning the flyer.

One final tip, don't use flyers, if you have the money do a glossy colour double sided postcard it will make you stand out from all the other companies that send out plain paper flyers.


----------



## Kollen Parsons (Oct 21, 2010)

Reliable and Insured!

10% off your first bill with a new referral!
10% off your season with a signed referral!

Est. in 0000


----------

